# XM online



## stlcardsblues (Jan 4, 2008)

I have not been able to get into XM online for about 36 hours now. Does anyone know why there are issues? I tried from home and work and can't get in.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

I can get in


----------



## stlcardsblues (Jan 4, 2008)

You can listen to it? I can get on their website, but the radio says it is down.


----------



## stlcardsblues (Jan 4, 2008)

I get this message

" Sorry, an application error has occurred. Please try again later. "


----------



## hyde76 (Nov 26, 2007)

There's an update to XAMP studio that fixes the problem and now, once again, works great.


----------



## stlcardsblues (Jan 4, 2008)

There's an update to XAMP studio that fixes the problem and now, once again, works great.>>>>

Any information on where I can find this fix? Went to the site and don't see it.


----------

